# Light mover Vertical Wall of Dank



## taekwondoguy (Aug 30, 2015)

I came across interesting idea I'm contemplating doing with my 1k but I'm not sure enough light intensity there and never seen it done yet . Anyways here it is have bulb hanging vertical and have a rectangle or long oval of plants surrounding it. I'm thinking like 4-5 ft by 8-10 ft long. Here's my pitiful attempt at graphic x are plants o is path of bulb moving

Xxxxxxxxx
XooooooX
Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 30, 2015)

Yep, you're correct in that you're not going to have enough light with a single lamp.


----------



## taekwondoguy (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks Ty, would there b any benefit to rigging up pulley to light mover to move bulb up n down n traditional vertical with 4-5 ft plants surrounding bulb n o shape?


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 1, 2015)

taekwondoguy said:


> Thanks Ty, would there b any benefit to rigging up pulley to light mover to move bulb up n down n traditional vertical with 4-5 ft plants surrounding bulb n o shape?


Yes there would be a benefit; I ran a single HPS thouie in a vertical silo, the dimensions I chose were 4' tall (height of the fencing) by 4' in diameter (two panels, each six feet long). The middle got cooked and top and bottom got inadequate lighting.

Option one; two 600W HPS lamps, stacked.

Option two; move the HPS lamp vertically about 3', as you suggest. I've seen quite a few grows on various forums that do this quite successfully, some even use a light rail and two silos, so lamps rise and fall opposite one another and balance the load on the light rail!

Option three; add two more panels and a second thouie. I did this and the diameter increased to about 5'6", which solved the overcooked problem. The second thouie did a decent job... but honestly there was a need for three of them.


----------



## ShabbaDanks (Sep 11, 2015)

Vertical... aaahhh...No! Mon!!!


----------



## Danimalcookies (Oct 2, 2015)

taekwondoguy said:


> I came across interesting idea I'm contemplating doing with my 1k but I'm not sure enough light intensity there and never seen it done yet . Anyways here it is have bulb hanging vertical and have a rectangle or long oval of plants surrounding it. I'm thinking like 4-5 ft by 8-10 ft long. Here's my pitiful attempt at graphic x are plants o is path of bulb moving
> 
> Xxxxxxxxx
> XooooooX
> Xxxxxxxxx


I built this system about 2 years ago. (The same as you are describing). It rocks! Only thing...you can't have the light going back and forth huge distances. Use a 3 ft light rail, not any longer. It works great. Yield gram per watts are off the chart.


----------

